# Defiance Online



## wtfteddy (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo ich suche für das spiel Defiance ein paar mitspieler bzw Leute die schon einen Clan haben oder auch grad angefangen haben zu spielen die bock haben einfach zusammen das Game zu zocken. 
Mein Name im Game ist "WTFTeddy" ihr dürft mich gerne adden.


MfG wtfteddy


----------



## cryzen (29. Mai 2013)

hi ich spiele ganz selten mal weil es allein nicht fun macht


----------



## wtfteddy (30. Mai 2013)

Dann wären wir 2 ;D


----------



## dragonlort (27. August 2013)

Hi kann mir einer sagen wie das Spiel so ist?
Habe mir die tv serie angeschaut und ist sehr interessant, lohnt sich das Spiel zu holen?


----------

